# Micro-tank Inhabitants



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I love micro-tanks! Here's what I got in my 5.5.

6 Oryzias latipes.








Had them in the 50 originally, spawned the day after I put them in the 5.5!

10 Pseudolaguvia ribeiroi.

















You'd never guess there was 10 of these in there. I can usually only spot one or two at a time.

3 Redigobius balteatus.


















1 Dario dario. My little star!



























and I just added 5 of these!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

so cool! Can we have a full tank shot?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Ha! Another closet badis family fan! :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice what are the ones in the second pic a catfish?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

F8LBITEva said:


> so cool! Can we have a full tank shot?














dwarfpike said:


> Ha! Another closet badis family fan! :thumb:


You bet! I've always got Dario dario somewhere in the fishroom. I have Badis Badis in my 50 gallon Micros tank and was breeding B. ruber for a while.



herny said:


> very nice what are the ones in the second pic a catfish?


Indeed, a tiny catfish, part of the moth catfish family. They were actually sold as "dwarf Bagarius species" and I see the resemblance. Took me a while trolling the planet catfish pictures looking for a positive ID but I got it. They'll reach about 2" so I won't be keeping all 10 of them in the 5.5, many will move over to the 50.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the tank! Nice and simple but gorgeous!!

I've only had _Badis badis_ myself, they have only been available locally once that I've seen. I would love _B. ruber_!!!

Are those catfish closely related to the _Hara_ genus? Well have _H. jardoni_ available, tiny little indian stone/anchor cats.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

ARE those goby's of some sort?? in the last fish pic


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

dwarfpike said:


> I love the tank! Nice and simple but gorgeous!!
> 
> I've only had _Badis badis_ myself, they have only been available locally once that I've seen. I would love _B. ruber_!!!
> 
> Are those catfish closely related to the _Hara_ genus? Well have _H. jardoni_ available, tiny little indian stone/anchor cats.


I got my B. ruber from Gerald Pottern on the badis and Dario yahoo groups. They were great. He also sent me some Apalachicola pygmy sunfish. Those were amazing.

And the cats are indeed related to Hara sp. They're in the same family of moth catfish. I've had Hara species before (Hara jerdoni/Hara cf. maesotensis, whatever they decided to call them) and they were awesome. I lost them in a heatwave 4 years ago though so when we came across the Pseudolugavia we had to have them.

Thank you for the kind comments! You should throw some pics of your Badis up some time. Mine are still young but the males are starting to put on some color.



jfly said:


> ARE those goby's of some sort?? in the last fish pic


Yes, they are Schismatogobius sp.


----------

